# Guesses on breed??



## crispychickenteacher (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello Id really like to know this beauty's breed. Also, any guesses on roo or hen? Wing sexing led us to believe roo but I'm not so sure! Breed would help me research!

View attachment 17533
View attachment 17534
View attachment 17535


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

What kind of comb does it have?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

It's face looks very Cornish-y but the coloring is wrong for that. Could it be a cross?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It looks like a very poorly marked light Sussex or Columbian Rock or something similar. Could very well be a cross.


----------



## crispychickenteacher (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes very well could be! I'm a teacher and we received the eggs from a person that has free range chickens. Let me try to find a picture of the comb!


----------



## crispychickenteacher (Apr 13, 2015)

View attachment 17536


This was at 3 weeks old!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If they have free range chickens of various breed then it could be anything. As can all those others you posted. Why don't you ask the person what breeds they have? That can at least aid you in finding out what breeds are making up the chicks.


----------



## crispychickenteacher (Apr 13, 2015)

He has not replied ;( But, that's ok we are just enjoying the game of researching and talking to others about what they think. This one is just different than all the rest and if it turns out to be s Hen Id love to keep it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Black and white chickens are my favorite color. I'd probably do the same thing.


----------

